# Warners Safe Kidney & Liver Cure



## foxfirerodandgun (May 20, 2017)

I'm new to bottle collecting and this is my first post on the forums here. I have done a bit of basic research on this bottle but am not able to determine the approximate production era. The top is a rounded blob type and other than the name and Rochester, NY on the front bottom edge; the safe being hinged on the right side; and the letter "C" in the rounded concave area on the bottom of the bottle, there are no other markings. The condition of the bottle is quite nice showing almost no signs of wear. Secondly, what is a "Slug Plate" on a bottle. Many thanks for any information which anyone would care to share. 

James


----------



## nhpharm (May 20, 2017)

I remember digging my first example of these when I was a kid...a real thrill!  Still have that bottle...nonetheless, the "blob" style of these dates to the late 1880's and 1890's.  The version you have is the most common one but there is still a market for these around $25 or so.  Good find and welcome to the hobby!

A slug plate is an interchangeable insert in a bottle mold where one mold could be used to produce bottles with different embossing.  They are primarily seen on pharmacy bottles, beer bottles, and soda bottles, mostly from the 1880's-1910's.  You can pick out "slug plated" beer and soda bottles pretty easily as there is usually a seam (circular or tombstone shaped, generally) around the embossing.  Some other bottles are tougher to determine as the slug plate took up the entire face of the bottle.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (May 20, 2017)

Thank you very much!! While I'm not a "bottle digger" anymore due to the lack of places to dig, I do go to estate auctions and flea markets to see what I can find. Is there a forum for fruit jars here, or maybe one somewhere else on the net? I am also collecting these as well. 

Many Thanks,
James


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 21, 2017)

This site has an area here Jars General discussion but there are many sites just or more devoted to them. They are a very popular study.


----------



## botlguy (May 21, 2017)

Here is a side by side picture showing Hutch sodas from the same company from my home town. The "Mug Base" variant has a "Slug Plate", the other is a "Full Face" or "Private Mold". (Other names are also used)

Jim S


----------



## saratogadriver (May 22, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Here is a side by side picture showing Hutch sodas from the same company from my home town. The "Mug Base" variant has a "Slug Plate", the other is a "Full Face" or "Private Mold". (Other names are also used)View attachment 178363
> 
> 
> The whole idea of the slug plate was a replaceable plate in the mold, so you could use the same basic bottle mold to make bottles with various end user names on it without having to replace the entire mold.   You could sell soda bottles to a number of different bottlers much more cheaply than if you had to make a whole new bottle mold for each of them.
> ...


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice examples Jim


----------



## botlguy (Jul 24, 2017)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Nice examples Jim


Thank you, I'm very pleased to have them, my wife and I started the Antique Bottle Club of Orange County back in 1964 - 65 and used the "Mug Base" in our logo.
Jim S


----------

